
A Rant Against the (Amazon) Machine; Superman Either Quit or Was Fired - davelnewton
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c1f6419d54d80af6c079
======
foldr
This is hugely tedious. It's remarkable how unselfconsciously boring career-
obsessed egotists in the tech industry can be.

~~~
davelnewton
"Tedious" was exactly what came to mind when I read it. That and "hilarious".

------
selimthegrim
An autodidact, but composes sentences like "There is [sic] so many stories out
there..."

